# Band Saw Work Light Replacement - Rikon 10-325



## JerryinCreek (May 11, 2013)

Maybe I'm alone here, but why does it seem that the work lights on band saws are mounted on the wrong side of the machine? I haven't been able to get a straight answer from anyone about this. But, I decided to make some modifications on my machine to make the light more useful.

First, I removed the factory goose-neck lamp along with it's associated lamp cord. I set the lamp aside as I would use it in my new configuration. Then, I drilled a new mounting hole on the front, where I wanted to mount the new light. I also drilled an access hole on the opposite side (above the hole for the original lamp location) and through the partition in the middle of the column. This access hole would allow me to get a socket wrench through to the other side for tightening the nut on my new goose-neck.

The original goose-neck was flimsy and didn't hold position very well. I searched for a good replacement and found one from Snakeclamp (SCP-GN24), (www.snakeclamp.com). This is a heavy-duty 24" chrome plated unit. I also ordered two male nipples so I could mount the goose-neck to my machine and a lamp on the end. (You will need to drill through the nipples as one end has a hex opening that will not allow passage of your wiring. It was very easy to drill these out).

I removed the machine's on/off switch. I fished two strands of 18 gauge braided wire through the goose-neck and fastened it to the column with washers and a nut by going through the on/off switch hole. I won't lie, this was not easy and a chimpanzee helper would have been a blessing! I purchased a new bulb socket as the original riveted the wires in place making it impossible to re-wire it.

I wired the new lamp directly to the on/off switch so I didn't need a separate power cord (as the original machine had). Of course, if you're running on 220v you will need the separate lamp cord. I covered the holes in the column using some rubber plugs I had.










Finally, instead of using a regular incandescent bulb, I bought a Feit 13.5 watt LED bulb that throws 800 lumens! And, as a bonus, it's plastic - no glass to break!










I am really happy with this new set up. I can put the light right where I need it. The goose-neck is long enough to allow me to position the lamp over and above my high fence. Perfect for re-sawing!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I have a "cheapo" LED with a MAG base that I can move from each tool as needed. $20.00, and I'm done.
Bill


----------



## CharleyL (Mar 10, 2009)

Lowes is selling a $20 LED goose neck lamp with a spring clamp base that many of my friends are using for their band saws, drill presses, and other tools. I bought two of these and mounted them on a custom bracket on my DeWalt 788 scroll saw, one on each side of the upper arm. Having a cool operating lamp on both sides of the blade made a huge difference in the accuracy of my work, since I'm not being tricked by the blade shadow or the flicker shadow of the upper arm blade clamp showing right where the blade enters the wood. Having a light on each side cancels out these shadow problems and the bright white light from these LEDs really makes it easy to see the work area of the saw. I don't burn myself when I hit my head on one of them either. My former double light arrangement on my scroll saw used two halogen drafting board lights mounted on scissors type arms. They worked great, but I kept burning my head on the hot lights. Also, if working all day on the scroll, saw my hands would get a Sun burn, so I needed to have Sun Block on them, which sometimes transferred to the work. Lowes sells this same LED lamp with a heavy desk type base for the same price, but these aren't as easy to modify for permanently attaching them to a woodworking tool.

All of you who want a bright white work light for your shop power tools should should look into these. They are the best thing that I've found so far.

Charley


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I grabbed one of these clamp lights from Lowes for $8. I gets the job done…....although your solution is a lot prettier


----------



## whope (Sep 15, 2011)

Ideally, the light would mount where the upper door is. If a smart manufacturer re-arranged stuff so the doors are on the back, they could put the light where it needs to go.

Maybe there's a design reason it can't be done, but I'm not seeing it.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I used to have a 12" Craftsman Bandsaw from the 1970s. It had a fixed appliance lamp attached to the frame, directly over the work table. Its been a while since I have used that machine, but I don't remember the position of the light being an issue.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

You have a factory installed work light on your bandsaw!! Wow! My Grizzly has a candle!!
Seriously, what a novel idea for a manufacturer to install one.
I use what Bill White uses.


----------



## tomclark (Feb 16, 2010)

I have many of these cheap swing-arm lamps all over my shop for auxiliary lighting, including this one I wired into the saw so it comes on when the saw is turned on.

The second switch turns on a small shop vac when needed.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

Jerry, I have the same bandsaw but mine is the green color. Having the light in the front is much more user friendly. I also modified my light so that it would reach to the front of the blade. Can't understand why a light would be so poorly positioned behind the blade. Nice modification.


----------



## Marv88 (Mar 14, 2013)

I used a battery powered LED mounted on an aluminum angle bracket that attaches directly to the guide post so it always shines directly on the cut line no matter what height it is set at…


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I spotted this on the clearance aisle at WallyWorld. Marked down to $2.00. Works like a charm clamped to the bandsaw. They had 3 and looking back I wish I bought them all.
.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice work on the goose neck replacement Jerry.



> I spotted this on the clearance aisle at WallyWorld. Marked down to $2.00. Works like a charm clamped to the bandsaw. They had 3 and looking back I wish I bought them all.
> 
> - JoeinGa


Nice score. I found a similar deal at a thrift shop where they had a box of clamp on lights for $2 each. I bought 3 and now wish I had bought the whole box.


----------

